# Leica lenses and cameras



## Sarah Casper (1 Feb 2017)

My husband and I are looking into getting a good camera, lens and lighting setup for photographing aquascapes and bettas. My husband is very tempted by Leica lenses and possibly cameras. We are approximately 700 km away from the Leica factory shop in Germany and have family living in the area so are considering visiting the outlet store or buying a used camera or lenses and taking advantage of the free service they often provide if you do a factory tour. 

Is anyone using Leica lenses with a different brand or using Leica cameras? I'm really interested in people's views about them and how they compare to other high end brands Nikon, canon etc


----------



## KipperSarnie (1 Feb 2017)

Leica are a well respected brand in the world of photography.
"Canikon" have cornered the market in the cheap & professional markets because of their size they are able to offer so many models & lenses with mass advertising to suit. Some are of questionable quality but at a very low price.
There are many other manufactures equal or better than "Canikon" but who do not have the budget for promotion.
If you can buy Leica I say go for it & I'm sure with the right lens you will not be disappointed.

I shoot Sony with Zeiss & Sony lenses.
I have also have Leica 8x42 BGA binoculars considered one of the best  optics available. 
I've had them for 30 years now, they've been dropped & submerged in rivers many times & I've used them all around the world.


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2017)

Back in the day of analoge photography Leica was considered the best of the best, like the swiss watch of the photocamera's. I know a few professionals and i still remember them running around with Leica only, swore by it and still remember them ranting about the japanese digital stuff how bad it was and how faithfull they will stay with Leica.. But this all changed and when digital sensors became better and better also Leica had to go digital as well to survive. Maybe when it comes to lenses Leica still has a market value, but regarding bodies it is the same electronics and as digital as all others. And those professionals i know, nowadays still have some Leica of course, but today it's just a name you got to have when you are into photography. I also see them run around with Canon and Nikon and others.. I guess who commes the first with the newest best sensor is da man..


----------



## KipperSarnie (1 Feb 2017)

zozo said:


> Back in the day of analoge photography Leica was considered the best of the best, like the swiss watch of the photocamera's. I know a few professionals and i still remember them running around with Leica only, swore by it and still remember them ranting about the japanese digital stuff how bad it was and how faithfull they will stay with Leica.. But this all changed and when digital sensors became better and better also Leica had to go digital as well to survive. Maybe when it comes to lenses Leica still has a market value, but regarding bodies it is the same electronics and as digital as all others. And those professionals i know, nowadays still have some Leica of course, but today it's just a name you got to have when you are into photography. I also see them run around with Canon and Nikon and others.. I guess who commes the first with the newest best sensor is da man..



Leica is still more than just a name!
The reason professionals run around with Canikon is because they're subsidised by Canon or Nikon.
Both companies turn up at big sports meetings with truck loads of gear for the professionals to use for their names to be seen.

Cheap camera + Good lens = Good picture!
Good camera + Cheap lens = Bad Picture!


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2017)

I wasn't trying to be disrespectfull to Leica nor to their fans. If i had the cash and skills to spend on it i would love to buy a Leica. Just was paraphrasing what those people said back then. They all used Leica and refused to buy a digital camera because it was crap. And as far as i know Leica didn't produce digital because it wasn't conform their high standards. But then they were forsed to follow stay in bussiness and now they also produce digital camera's with likely japanese internal electronics. 


KipperSarnie said:


> Cheap camera + Good lens = Good picture!
> Good camera + Cheap lens = Bad Picture!



Give it to me i show you bad pictures with both.


----------



## KipperSarnie (1 Feb 2017)

zozo said:


> I wasn't trying to be disrespectfull to Leica nor to their fans. If i had the cash and skills to spend on it i would love to buy a Leica. Just was paraphrasing what those people said back then. They all used Leica and refused to buy a digital camera because it was crap. And as far as i know Leica didn't produce digital because it wasn't conform their high standards. But then they were forsed to follow stay in bussiness and now they also produce digital camera's with likely japanese internal electronics.
> 
> 
> Give it to me i show you bad pictures with both.


But thats down to the photographer not the kit!!


----------



## Sarah Casper (1 Feb 2017)

Thanks guys. We're working with the assumption that a good camera will make our photography look better and we're close enough to the Leica factory that we can have a quick overnight trip there to look in the outlet store for lenses or get a bargain used camera services and have its chip replaced. I've heard their lenses are outstanding so we might go for a new camera from one of the other popular brands and try and get a used macro lens.


----------



## alto (2 Feb 2017)

Sarah Casper said:


> getting a good camera, lens and lighting setup for photographing aquascapes and bettas


there is loads of info on the photographic forums - so much depends on camera operator, also the relationship you have with your camera (try various display models to find what fits your hands, suitable buttons etc)

There are some stunning photos (& discussion) buried in Mark Evans journals, also some good effects in George Farmer journals/topics

You haven't mentioned lighting???


----------



## tmiravent (2 Feb 2017)

Sarah Casper said:


> Thanks guys. We're working with the assumption that a good camera will make our photography look better and we're close enough to the Leica factory that we can have a quick overnight trip there to look in the outlet store for lenses or get a bargain used camera services and have its chip replaced. I've heard their lenses are outstanding so we might go for a new camera from one of the other popular brands and try and get a used macro lens.



Hi, i've tested lot's of cameras and lenses, never worked for long with a leica (but tested their gear!)
From Leica you'll always get the best, paying the price.
From my experience with camera brands (nikon, canon, sony, etc) all brand's make very good cameras.
For lenses, usually you get what you paid for... Invest your money here!
Like said before: a good photographer=good photography, the gear is just a tool.

Very important (IMO): test the cameras and see which brand/model is best for you, the buttons position and logic of building.
We all have different hand sizes, finger shape, height and weight. I would say a person with 1,9m and 90Kg would prefer a more heavy camera, a small person would prefer to work with more light camera!
That's my way of choosing a camera and lenses, try to buy stuff that you enjoy using and feel comfortable for the work with.

cheers


----------



## Sarah Casper (2 Feb 2017)

tmiravent said:


> Hi, i've tested lot's of cameras and lenses, never worked for long with a leica (but tested their gear!)
> 
> We all have different hand sizes, finger shape, height and weight. I would say a person with 1,9m and 90Kg would prefer a more heavy camera, a small person would prefer to work with more light camera!
> That's my way of choosing a camera and lenses, try to buy stuff that you enjoy using and feel comfortable for the work with.
> ...



Button location and resistance etc is going to be very important for me as I have hypermobility syndrome and partially and fully dislocate easily.  I'm going to need need something that I can use without injuring myself.


----------



## Sarah Casper (2 Feb 2017)

alto said:


> there is loads of info on the photographic forums - so much depends on camera operator, also the relationship you have with your camera (try various display models to find what fits your hands, suitable buttons etc)
> 
> There are some stunning photos (& discussion) buried in Mark Evans journals, also some good effects in George Farmer journals/topics
> 
> You haven't mentioned lighting???



I have some real life photography friends I'm talking about lighting and software with but they weren't sure what kind of cameras and lenses would be good for photographing aquariums and told me to talk to people that were actually doing that


----------



## papa_c (2 Feb 2017)

My belief as fish are constantly moving the main thing is a fast telephoto macro lens, this also gives the ability to compose and be able to fine tune the bokeh to the desired amount.

The main weight of the camera generally comes from lens, the more glass elements the heavier it will be. Shooting from a tripod would make it easier, with my Nikon I have a remote IR trigger, genuine Nikon accessory for about £10 worth every penny as I can trigger a moon shot on 200mm zoom with no camera shake.

Not being a professional photographer I would get the same results from my D7000 as I would from a high pro body. Buy a camera body that will allow you to grow your skills and not an entry level, it saves money in the long run.

Ken Rockwell web site has a ton of very useful info to look through on camera reviews and lenses


----------



## alto (3 Feb 2017)

Sarah Casper said:


> told me to talk to people that were actually doing that


again go through Mark Evan's journals  cameras lens software lighting all make the discussion list 
I still consider his photos to be some of the best on ukaps


----------



## Chris Jackson (3 Feb 2017)

Do check out the Fuji X series cameras and lenses. 

Fantastic compact fit, feel and control with some beautiful Lieca challenging lenses and image quality.


----------



## chrism (3 Feb 2017)

Personally, I can't see buying Leica camera and lenses being worth it.  Unless you are making money from photography you'll be able to get images almost as good from just about any other decent manufacturer.  

Lens and operation will have more impact than manufacturer.

I'd recommend a full frame DSLR with a pro level lens.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KipperSarnie (3 Feb 2017)

Love the money we're spending for you!


----------

